# Seventh Son - my Iron Maiden Tribute band - upcoming gigs



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jan 12, 2009)

come out and partay!



**This Saturday, 1/17- The Tourist Inn

671 W. Market St.
Hellam, PA 17406
717-755-7629
Just off Rte 30 (Hellam exit)
Show starts at 10:00
Get there early to catch local classic rock band, "Seven"



***Saturday, 1-31- MAC'S The Club

525 Eastern Blvd.
Essex, MD 21221
410-391-8919
Show starts at 10:00
No opening band!!!


Our goal is to present a mix of Maiden's classic repertoire from the Dickinson and DiAnno eras (No Blaze Bayley- you're welcome!!!) alongside some of the more obscure favorites. This way, everyone from the casual fan who likes the hits - to the die-hard who knows every lyric to every song - will leave the show feeling satisfied. Even "Eddie" has been known to make a cameo appearance on stage with us.


Seventh Son is comprised of the following:

Gordon Tittsworth - founder/vocalist of the progressive-metal band Images of Eden.

Dave DeMarco - plays with the prog band Oblivion Sun, and Van Halen Tribute, Everybody Wants Some.

James Goetz - drummer of Division as well as Images of Eden (just recently announced), but is playing guitar for us!

Randy Ellefson - has his own instrumental metal band and has released 2 CDs of original music, The Firebard and Some Things Are Better Left Unsaid.

Vince Barille - is a founding member of local sensations Cloudbreak and plays with Wes McDonough


----------



## petereanima (Jan 13, 2009)

very cool, i like maiden tribute bands! 

i demand some videos


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 17, 2009)

yes, videos pl0x


----------

